# Film-ABC



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Nachdem es schon ein Serien-ABC gibt, hier auch noch das Film-ABC. Die Regeln sind wie bei allen anderen ABC-Threads.  

Dann fang ich mal an...

Armageddon


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Bad Boys


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer


----------



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2022)

E.T.


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Fantomas


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

GI Joe


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Halloween


----------



## Karlzberg (6 Nov. 2022)

Inception


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Jackie Brown


----------



## TNT (6 Nov. 2022)

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Last Samurai


----------



## Suicide King (6 Nov. 2022)

Mann beißt Hund


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## Karlzberg (6 Nov. 2022)

Orphanage


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Pacific Palisades


----------



## TNT (6 Nov. 2022)

Quantum Trost


----------



## Cherubini (6 Nov. 2022)

Rogue One


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Scary Movie


----------



## TNT (6 Nov. 2022)

Tarantula


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

U-Boot in Not


----------



## taurus79 (6 Nov. 2022)

V -wie Vendetta


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## djvollcull (7 Nov. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## Karlzberg (7 Nov. 2022)

Yamato


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

American Pie


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Baader


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)

Death Wish


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Emil und die Detektive


----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)

Fever Pitch


----------



## Karlzberg (7 Nov. 2022)

Godzilla


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Hangover


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Ice Age


----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)

Jigsaw


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Kleine Fische


----------



## SteveJ (7 Nov. 2022)

La Boum - Die Fete


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

M - Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder​


----------



## taurus79 (7 Nov. 2022)

Neues vom Wixxer


----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)

Ove (Ein Mann namens...)


----------



## Karlzberg (7 Nov. 2022)

Paulette


----------



## TNT (7 Nov. 2022)

Quigley der Australier


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Rain Man


----------



## taurus79 (8 Nov. 2022)

Sea of Love - Melodie des Todes


----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## Karlzberg (8 Nov. 2022)

Universal Soldier


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Van Helsing


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)

Wanted


----------



## Karlzberg (8 Nov. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)

Yeah Yeah Yeah It's a hard days night


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Zombie


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Alien


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)

Bang Boom Bang


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Cleopatra


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)

Die Verurteilten 😍😍😍 (bester Film für mich)


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Es


----------



## Karlzberg (8 Nov. 2022)

Fantomas


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Godzilla


----------



## taurus79 (8 Nov. 2022)

Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2022)

Jagd auf Roter Oktober


----------



## Karlzberg (9 Nov. 2022)

King Ralph


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich blond


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Otto - Der Film


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Paris, Texas


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Quatsch und die Nasenbär-Bande


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

RAMBO


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Sissi


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Terminator


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Ueber den Dächern von Nizza


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Van Helsing


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Winnetou


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

X MEN


----------



## Karlzberg (9 Nov. 2022)

Young guns


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Alf


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Bambi 🦌


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Cabaret​


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Die Hard


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Ein Herz und eine Seele


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Footloose


----------



## Karlzberg (9 Nov. 2022)

Gegen die Wand


----------



## pold1 (9 Nov. 2022)

Hellraiser


----------



## SteveJ (9 Nov. 2022)

Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug


----------



## Karlzberg (9 Nov. 2022)

Jumanji


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Keinohrhasen


----------



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

Last Action Hero


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)

Mamma Mia


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Nikita


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2022)

Otto-Der Film


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Peter Pan


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Quatermain-Auf der Suche nach dem Schatz der Könige


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Sabrina


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Theo gegen den Rest der Welt ( Mit Marius Müller Westernhagen )


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Vater sein dagegen sehr


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Wrong Turn


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## Karlzberg (10 Nov. 2022)

Yentl


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Zombie - Dawn of the Dead


----------



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Blade Runner


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Christine


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Der Feind in meinem Bett


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

E. T. - Der Außerirdische


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Fluch der Karibik


----------



## Karlzberg (11 Nov. 2022)

Goodfellas


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)

Hercules


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Jack Reacher


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Kevin allein zuhaus


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Lola rennt


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Nosferatu


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Pacific Rim.


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Quarterman


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2022)

Reign


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Spiderman


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Titanic


----------



## SteveJ (11 Nov. 2022)

Underworld


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Valerian


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Xanandu


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Young Guns


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

ZERV – Zeit der Abrechnung


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

American Pie


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Nov. 2022)

Back to the future


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Karlzberg (11 Nov. 2022)

Equlibrium


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)

Fack ju Göhte.


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Gladiator


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Hangover


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

I am Legend


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Jumanji


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Kill the boss


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Nikita


----------



## pold1 (12 Nov. 2022)

Madagascar


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Once Upon a Time… in Hollywood


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Prince of Persia


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Quartett


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Rush Hour


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Star Trek


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Unter Wölfen


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Vertical Limit


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Werner


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

X - Men


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Yoko


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Zwei Asse trumpfen auf


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Ant-Man


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Batman


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Cinderella


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

D-Day


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Ein Prinz zu Weihnachten


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Fantomas


----------



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)

Grinch


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Heat


----------



## Karlzberg (12 Nov. 2022)

In China essen sie Hunde


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Johnny English


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Karate Kid


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

M – Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Oceans-eleven


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Papillon


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Quiz Show


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Rainman


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Santa Claus


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Underdogs


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Vater der Braut


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Wild Wild West


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Nov. 2022)

X-Man


----------



## Tolotos (12 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Karlzberg (12 Nov. 2022)

Zombieland


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## Cherubini (13 Nov. 2022)

Batman Returns


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Cincinnati Kid


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Easy kill


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Friends


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Gladiator


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Händler der vier Jahreszeiten


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Independence Day


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Jurassic World


----------



## TNT (13 Nov. 2022)

König der Löwen


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

La Bamba


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Manche mögens heiss


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Orca, der Killerwal


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Panic Room


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Rainman


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Saw


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## Karlzberg (13 Nov. 2022)

U-Turn


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Wag the Dog - Wenn der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

xXx: Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage​


----------



## Karlzberg (13 Nov. 2022)

Youth


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Ant Man


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Batman


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Cannonball


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer


----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)

Eagle Eye


----------



## Cherubini (14 Nov. 2022)

Fast & Furious


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Gettysburg


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Hatari


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

I Am Legend


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Jumanji


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Karate Kid


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Love Story


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich blond


----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)

Over the top


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Paddington


----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)

Quigley der Australier


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Roter Drache


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Schneewittchen


----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)

Tarantula


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Tanz der Vampire 
U 225 - Gefangen in der Tiefe


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Vom Winde verweht


----------



## Karlzberg (14 Nov. 2022)

X-Files : Fight the future


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Y tu mamá también


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

American Pie


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Blade Runner


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Casino Royale


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Einsame Entscheidung


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Fluch der Karibik


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Gravity


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)

Hellboy


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

I Spy


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

J. Edgar


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Kindsköpfe


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Love Story


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Machete


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

O brother where art thou


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Pretty Woman


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Q - Desire


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Resident Evil


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Steiner das eiserne Kreuz


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Unter Geiern


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Venom


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Wir Kinder vom Bahnhofszoo


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

X-Man


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Yamato – Schlacht um Japan​


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Zwei Nasen tanken Super


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

A History of Violence


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Ben Hur


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

Cleopatra


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Der Pate


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Nov. 2022)

E.T.


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Flatliners


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Gravity


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Hellboy


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Nov. 2022)

Ich - einfach unverbesserlich


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Johnny English


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)

Kingsman


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Lass jucken Kumpel


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Men in Black


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Nosferatu


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Oedipussi


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Peter Pan


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Q – The Winged Serpent


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Sag niemals nie


----------



## raised fist (16 Nov. 2022)

the big lebowski


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Und den Weihnachtsmann gibs doch ( Mit Charles Bronson )


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Wild Wild West


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

X312 - Flug zur Hölle


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Young Guns


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Zehn - Die Traumfrau


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2022)

Aasgeier


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Backdraft


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Carrie


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Da Vinci Code


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein Concierge zum Verlieben


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Falling Down - Ein ganz normaler Tag


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Hannibal


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Jurassic World


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Käpt'n Balu und seine tollkühne Crew


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Las Vegas


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Nov. 2022)

Modern Times


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Need For Speed


----------



## Karlzberg (17 Nov. 2022)

Oben


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Paw Patrol


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Quax, der Bruchpilot​


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Red Sparrow


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Staying Alive


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Terminator


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

U-Turn - Kein Weg zurück


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Nov. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Yabba Dabba Doo! The Happy World of Hanna-Barbera


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2022)

Zwei Asse trumpfen auf


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)

ABBA in Concert


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Bad Boys


----------



## Karlzberg (18 Nov. 2022)

Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

E. T. - Der Außerirdische


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Fack ju Göhte


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Geierwally


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Harry Potter


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Im Westen nichts Neues


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Jenseits von Eden


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Kleinohrhasen ( Warum löschen Nastyghost war doch richtig )


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

*L*' amour Braque


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Monster AG


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Nachts im Museum 2


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Oedipussi


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Kleinohrhasen ( Warum löschen Nastyghost war doch richtig )



Ja genau, der Film war mit James Dean....

Police Academy


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## Karlzberg (18 Nov. 2022)

Rubbeldiekatz


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Star Wars - Die dunkle Bedrohung


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Tausend Meilen Staub


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Verschollen im Bermuda Dreieck


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Watchmen


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

X-Men 2


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Zoolander


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Aquaman


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Braveheart


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Catwoman


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Das Fenster zum Hof


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Eis am Stiel


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Fargo


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Ich weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Nov. 2022)

Jabberwocky


----------



## Karlzberg (19 Nov. 2022)

Katzenauge


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

L. A. Heat


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Nightmare on elm Street


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Oblivion


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Papillon


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Quax, der Bruchpilot


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Red River


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Schlaflos in Seattle


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Tanz der Vampire


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Unforgettable


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Vater sein dagegen sehr


----------



## raised fist (19 Nov. 2022)

walk the line


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

X- Men


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

X-Men: Der letzte Widerstand


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Yakari – Der Kinofilm


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Cannonball


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Chucky die Mörderpuppe


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

D'Artagnans Tochter


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Ein Herz und eine Krone


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Fabian


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Horton hört ein Huh


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Independence Day


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Jackie Brown


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

King Kong


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

L.A. Confidential


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Men in Black


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Nosferatu


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Otto - Der Film


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

Panic Room.


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Rain Man


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Schindlers Liste


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Terminator


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Ulysses


----------



## hsvbaer (20 Nov. 2022)

Mariandel


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

*V* – Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Asterix


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Bravehart


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Congo


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Das Wirtshaus im Spessart


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Escape Plan


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Für eine Handvoll Dollars


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Gladiator


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Herbstmilch


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Independence Day


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Jumanji


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Kagemusha - Der Schatten des Kriegers


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Marnie


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Nummer 5 lebt!


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Ocean´s Eleven


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Pacific Palisades


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Quarantäne


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

RIo Bravo


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Schnee, der auf Zedern fällt ❄️


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)

U 47 – Kapitänleutnant Prien


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

xXx – Triple X


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Yakuza


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Zauberer von Oz


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Ab durch die Hecke


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Bezaubernde Jeanie


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Das Omen


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Emmanuelle


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Findet Nemo


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Haben und Nichthaben


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Ich weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Jumanji​


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Kap der Angst


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Léon - Der Profi


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Oliver Twist


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Paulchen Panther


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

Susie Q - Engel in Pink


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Ratatouille🐀


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Safe Haven


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Tanz der Vampire


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Vatel


----------



## Brian (22 Nov. 2022)

Wer hat Angst vor Virginia Woolf


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

X-Men: Der letzte Widerstand


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Yogi Bär


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

_Z_ - Anatomie eines politischen Mordes


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

American History X


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Nov. 2022)

Der unsichtbare Dritte


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Easy Rider


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Fantomas


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)

Garfield


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Immenhof


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

James Bond 007


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Kammerflimmern


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Leben und Sterben in L.A.


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

M-Die Stadt sucht einen Mörder


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Nobody ist der Größte


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Olympus Has Fallen​


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Peter Pan


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Quax in Afrika


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Resident Evil


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Salt


----------



## SteveJ (23 Nov. 2022)

Top Gun


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Nov. 2022)

Und wieder 48 Stunden


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Vom Winde verweht


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2022)

X 312 – Flug zur Hölle


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Yaaba – Großmutter


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Atemlos


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Bad Teacher


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Captain America


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Der Pate


----------



## Karlzberg (24 Nov. 2022)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Fix und Foxi


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Heat


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## SteveJ (24 Nov. 2022)

Wir sind bei Filmen, daher: James Bond 007 jagt Dr. No


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Kalle Blomquist: Sein neuester Fall


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

L. A. Heat 2


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Non-Stop


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Oliver Twist


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Pacific Rim​


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

Quo vadis?


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Rainman


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

Sag niemals ja


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Theo gegen den Rest der Welt


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Ultraviolet


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Van Helsing


----------



## Cherubini (25 Nov. 2022)

Willkommen bei den Rileys


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Young Guns


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

Zwei glorreiche Halunken


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Alien


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Barbarella


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Citizen Kane


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Dr.Schiwago


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Emmanuelle


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Findet Nemo


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Goldrausch


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Hubertusjagd


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

I Spy​


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

Jabberwocky


----------



## SteveJ (25 Nov. 2022)

King Kong


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Nov. 2022)

Manche mögens heiss


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Ostwind


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

Planet der Affen.


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Quiz Show


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Rambo


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Siesta


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Twister


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Unknown Identity


----------



## EmilS (26 Nov. 2022)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Wolf of Wallstreet


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Yakari – Der Kinofilm


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Anakonda


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

Banana Joe


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Cleopatra


----------



## EmilS (27 Nov. 2022)

Dillinger – Staatsfeind Nr 1


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Es


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Fast and Furious


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Grosse Freiheit Nummer 7


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Hangover


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Johnny English


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Krieg der Sterne


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Pinocio ( Disney Film )


----------



## hanskasper (27 Nov. 2022)

Quiz Show


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Richie Rich


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Sahara


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Titanic


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Unter Wölfen


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Valerian


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Werner


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## Karlzberg (28 Nov. 2022)

Zodiac


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)

Amphitryon


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Berlin - Moskau


----------



## Karlzberg (28 Nov. 2022)

Colombiana


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Django Unchained


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

E-Mail für dich


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Frenzy


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Godzilla


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Hatari


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Karlzberg (28 Nov. 2022)

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Keinohrhasen


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Leon der Profi


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Mitternachtsspitzen


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Natürlich blond


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Ocean Eleven


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Papillon


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Quax, der Bruchpilot


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

R.E.D.


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Stargate


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

The Avengers


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Unter Geiern


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Wild Wild West


----------



## Karlzberg (29 Nov. 2022)

XOXO


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Yabba Dabba Doo


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Blade Runner


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Cliffhanger


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Das Amt


----------



## Karlzberg (29 Nov. 2022)

Erin Brokovich


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Falcon Crest


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Halloween


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Kalender Girls


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Neues vom Wixxer


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Otto


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Papa ante portas


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Queen Of Earth


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

S.A.S. Malko – Im Auftrag des Pentagon


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Tage des Donners​


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Van Helsing


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Wir Kinder vom Bahnhofs Zoo


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## SteveJ (30 Nov. 2022)

Yakari - Der Kinofilm


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Zärtliche Chaoten


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Antares


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Borat


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Cabaret


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Dinoland


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Nov. 2022)

Eagle Eye


----------



## Karlzberg (30 Nov. 2022)

Five Fingers


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)

Frau ohne Gewissen


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Zweimal F? 

*Gullivers Reisen*


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Hercules


----------



## Karlzberg (1 Dez. 2022)

Immer Ärger mit Harry


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Jack Frost


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Dez. 2022)

King Kong


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Lass jucken Kumpel


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Ödipussy


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Pale Rider - Der namenlose Reiter


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

Rambo


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Zweimal F?
> 
> *Gullivers Reisen*


*G wie Gewissen*


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Sabrina


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Twister 2


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Via Mala


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Werner - beinhart


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## Karlzberg (2 Dez. 2022)

Young Adam


----------



## hsvbaer (2 Dez. 2022)

Love Story


----------



## Karlzberg (2 Dez. 2022)

hsvbaer schrieb:


> Love Story



*Hust* 
Kleiner Tipp: F5 vor dem Posten


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Ich mach mal mit z weiter

Zombie


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Alfie


----------



## Karlzberg (2 Dez. 2022)

Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Captain America.


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Easy Kill


----------



## Karlzberg (2 Dez. 2022)

Frantic


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

GI Joe


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)

Halloween


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Independence Day.


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Jurassic Park


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Keinohrhasen


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Lederstrumpf


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Ocean’s Eleven


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Peggy Sue hat geheiratet


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Rainman


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Schießen Sie auf den Pianisten


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Total Recall


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Unter Geiern


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Venom


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Winnetou


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

X-Men: Der letzte Widerstand


----------



## Karlzberg (3 Dez. 2022)

Yesterday


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Alien


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Bachelor Party


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Cars


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Es geschah am helligten Tag


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Fluch der Karibik


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Große Freiheit Nr.7


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Hatari


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

I Am Legend


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Juve contre Fantômas


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

King Kong


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Lanzelot


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Machete


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich blond


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Out of Africa​


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Peter Pan


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Reign


----------



## Karlzberg (3 Dez. 2022)

Sliver


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Dez. 2022)

Terminator


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Underworld


----------



## Cherubini (4 Dez. 2022)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Xenia – Eine neue griechische Odyssee​


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Yanks ‑ Gestern waren wir noch Fremde


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Zoey 101


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Antares


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Bad Boys


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Coma


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Das Amt


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Dez. 2022)

Einsame Entscheidung


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Forellenhof


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Genesis


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Herkules


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Jamon Jamon - Lust auf Fleisch


----------



## SteveJ (4 Dez. 2022)

Kaiserschmarrndrama


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Le bonheur est dans le pré


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Manta Manta


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Dez. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Oliver Twist


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Paddington 2​


----------



## Marco2 (5 Dez. 2022)

Queer Duck


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Rainman


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Schlaflos in Seattle


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Dez. 2022)

Tonari no Totoro


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

V. I. Warshawski - Detektiv in Seidenstrümpfen


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Weihnachten nach Maß


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

X-Man


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Yella


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Apocalypse. Now


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Apocalypse. Now


Z ????

*Zimmer 1408*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Z ????


Ach habe ich Zorro vergessen


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Apocalypse. Now


Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Die Dinge des Lebens


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Emil und die Detektive


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Dez. 2022)

Ferien zu dritt


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Heintje - Ein Herz geht auf Reisen


----------



## SteveJ (5 Dez. 2022)

Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Juno


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Krull


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Dez. 2022)

Lost Highway


----------



## Karlzberg (6 Dez. 2022)

Mulholland Drive


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Neverland


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2022)

Otto - der Film


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2022)

Paul Pogba


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Quarantäne


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Rush Hour


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Schoßgebete


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Tage wie dieser


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Wem die Stunde schlägt


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

X - Man 2


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Alien


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Batman Begins


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Cinderella


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Die glorreichen Sieben


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Eldorado


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Fluchtpunkt San Francisco


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Gangs of New York


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Hackers – Im Netz des FBI


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Independence Day


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

James Bond 007 jagt Dr. No​


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Kiss of death​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Lake Placid​


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Notting Hill


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Karlzberg (7 Dez. 2022)

Prinzessin Mononoke


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Rollerball


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)

S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Tanz auf dem Vulkan


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Untreu


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Van Helsing


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Werner – Beinhart!


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

X‑Men


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Alice im Wunderland


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Backdraft - Männer, die durchs Feuer gehen​


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Dornröschen


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Eine wie keine


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Findet Nemo


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Gladiator


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Herz der Finsternis


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Indiana Jones.


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Jumanji


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Kuck' mal, wer da spricht


----------



## SteveJ (7 Dez. 2022)

La La Land


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Manche mögens heiss


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Ostwind


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Quiet Earth - Das letzte Experiment​


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

Richard III


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Sahara


----------



## Karlzberg (8 Dez. 2022)

Tanz der Vampire


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Wahnsinnig verliebt


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

X‑Men: Apocalypse


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Yakari – Der Kinofilm


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Atemlos-Gefährliche Wahrheit


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Bei Anruf Mord


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Cars


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Der Pate


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

*E*-Mail für dich


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Flight 666


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Interceptor – Phantom der Ewigkeit (Originaltitel: The Wraith)


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Jurassic Park


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Kill Bill


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Liebling ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## Karlzberg (9 Dez. 2022)

Ni no kuni


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)

Obsessed


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Pappa ante portas


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Quiz Show - Der Skandal


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Rat mal, wer zum Essen kommt


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Schindlers Liste


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Titanic


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Werner - Das muss kesseln!


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Yanks ‑ Gestern waren wir noch Fremde


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Zoolander


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Babel


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Cable Guy ‑ Die Nervensäge


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Das Omen


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

E. T. - Der Außerirdische


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Fack ju Göhte


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

I Robot


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Dez. 2022)

John Wick


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

King Kong


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

*L*' amour Braque


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## Karlzberg (10 Dez. 2022)

Nobody ist der Größte


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

Opa Schulz


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Percy Jackson


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Quai d'Orsay


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Reine Nervensache


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Source Code


----------



## hsvbaer (10 Dez. 2022)

Papa ante portas


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Titanic ( Ich mal mal mit t weiter )


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Über-Ich und du


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

We Don’t Live Here Anymore


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Young Distance


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Zauberer von Oz


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

American Pie


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Baby Doll


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Captain Marvel


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Easy Rider


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Fargo


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Hannibal


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

I, Robot


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Karlzberg (11 Dez. 2022)

Kesse Bienen auf der Matte


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Mitternachtsspitzen


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Ohne Limit


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Pleasantville


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Quo Vadis


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Robin Hood


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Schulmädchen-Report - Was Eltern nicht für möglich halten


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Unter Wölfen


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Vierzig Wagen westwärts


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

X-Man


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)

Yaadein – Ewige Erinnerung


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Zoolander


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Aladin


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Back to the Future


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Das Omen


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Ein Fisch namens Wanda


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Fluch der Karibik


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Good morning, Vietnam


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Hatari


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Jenseits von Afrika


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Karate Kid


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Lassie


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Nevada Smith


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Ocean´s Eleven


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Pinocchio


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Queer Duck


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Rush Hour


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Santa Claus​


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

The Rock – Fels der Entscheidung


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Terminator​


----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)

Und dann kam Polly


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Vera Cruz


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Wild Wild West


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Young guns


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Zauberer von Oz


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Avatar


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Batman Forever


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

*D*'Artagnan und die drei Musketiere


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

E. T. - Der Außerirdische


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Fanfan & Alexandre


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)

Gangster Kid


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Hangover


----------



## EmilS (14 Dez. 2022)

Ivanhoe


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Johnny English


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

King Kong


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Love Story


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Man liebt nur zweimal


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)

Onkel vom Mars


----------



## Cherubini (15 Dez. 2022)

Pacific Rim


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Quax der Bruchpilot


----------



## Brian (15 Dez. 2022)

Rintintin


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Schlaflos in Seattle


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## Karlzberg (16 Dez. 2022)

Under Suspicion


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Verrückt nach Mary


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Weihnachten nach Maß


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

X‑Men: Apocalypse


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Zoomania


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Armageddon


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Biene Maja - Der Film


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Carrie


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Da Vinci Code


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Enemy


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Fast and Furious


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Getaway


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

I, Robot


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Jenseits von Afrika


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Karate Kid


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Dez. 2022)

London has fallen


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

National Security


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Ohne Limit


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Police Academy


----------



## Karlzberg (17 Dez. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Red Sparrow


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

Scream


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Tank Girl


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

Ultraviolet


----------



## Cherubini (18 Dez. 2022)

Van Helsing


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Wall-E


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

X‑Men


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Zauberer von Oz


----------



## Karlzberg (18 Dez. 2022)

An jedem verdammten Sonntag


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Born to kill


----------



## Karlzberg (18 Dez. 2022)

Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Die Blechtrommel


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Eagle Eye ‑ Außer Kontrolle


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2022)

Fack ju Göhte


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2022)

Gauner haben's schwer


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Heat (für mich einer der besten Filme die es gibt)


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

I Am Legend


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Jurassic Park


----------



## SteveJ (19 Dez. 2022)

Keinohrhasen


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Pappa ante portas


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Quarantäne


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Reign


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Stirb Langsam


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Tarantula


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Unter Geiern


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

Veronica


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Werner - Gekotzt wird später


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Zoolander


----------



## Karlzberg (20 Dez. 2022)

Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Dez. 2022)

Bei Anruf Mord


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Chroniken von Narnia


----------



## Karlzberg (21 Dez. 2022)

Düstere Legenden


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2022)

Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle.


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Flashdance


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Ghostbuster


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

Hinterholz 8


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

I Am Legend


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Jumanji


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Kindsköpfe


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Last Exit Brooklyn


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Need for Speed


----------



## Karlzberg (21 Dez. 2022)

Old Boy


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Pappa ante Portas


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Red Heat


----------



## thotti (21 Dez. 2022)

Supergirl


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Tarantula


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)

Vaiana


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Wem die Stunde schlägt


----------



## SteveJ (22 Dez. 2022)

X-Men: Der letzte Widerstand


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Yanks ‑ Gestern waren wir noch Fremde


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Arachnophobia


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Benji-Sein grösstes Abenteuer


----------



## thotti (22 Dez. 2022)

Cleopatra


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Django


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

E.T.


----------



## thotti (22 Dez. 2022)

Faster


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Ghost


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Halloween


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Inside Man


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Johnny English


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

King Kong


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

*L*' amour Braque


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Men in Black


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Ohne Limit


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Papa ante portas


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Quartett


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Reign


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Sabba die Hexe


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Tarantula


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Unter Geiern


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Vatertag


----------



## Karlzberg (23 Dez. 2022)

Wir waren Helden


----------



## thotti (23 Dez. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Yes Day


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Am Anfang war das Feuer


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Blade Runner


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Cinderella


----------



## thotti (23 Dez. 2022)

Der Greifer


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Echo Park


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Für eine Handvoll Dollar


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Gladiator


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Halloween


----------



## Karlzberg (24 Dez. 2022)

Ist das Leben nicht schön? (Frohe Weinachten )


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Ist das Leben nicht schön? (Frohe Weinachten )


 Mein Lieblingsweihnachtsfilm Und ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten  

Jenseits von Eden


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Kuck mal wer da spricht


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

La Bamba


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Meine Nächte sind schöner als deine Tage


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## thotti (24 Dez. 2022)

Oscar


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Panic Room


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Quartett


----------



## Karlzberg (24 Dez. 2022)

Rudolf mit der roten Nase


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Sabrina


----------



## thotti (24 Dez. 2022)

Terminator


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Undercover


----------



## thotti (24 Dez. 2022)

Van Helsing


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Young Guns


----------



## Karlzberg (25 Dez. 2022)

Zehn Dinge die ich an Dir hasse


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Alien


----------



## Karlzberg (25 Dez. 2022)

Brennendes Inferno


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Chouans! – Revolution und Leidenschaft


----------



## Austin (25 Dez. 2022)

Delta Force


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Easy Kill


----------



## Cherubini (26 Dez. 2022)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Dez. 2022)

Ghost


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## thotti (26 Dez. 2022)

Inferno


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Jagd auf Roter Oktober


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Kilimandscharo


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

L.I.S.A. ‑ Der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Midnight Run


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Notting Hill


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Octopus


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Quo Vadis


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Rush Hour


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Stadt in Flammen


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

The Italian Job


----------



## hanskasper (26 Dez. 2022)

U-900


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Vacation – Wir sind die Griswolds


----------



## thotti (26 Dez. 2022)

Westworld


----------



## Cherubini (27 Dez. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Yesterday


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Zauberer von Oz


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Arachnophobia


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Bachelor Party


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Cars


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Der Pate


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Enigma


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Falkenauge


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Getaway


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Hatari


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

I, Robot


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Jenseits von Eden


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Kilimandscharo


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Leben und Sterben in L.A


----------



## thotti (27 Dez. 2022)

Memento


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## thotti (27 Dez. 2022)

Otto der Ausserfriesische


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Panic Room


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## Cherubini (28 Dez. 2022)

Return of the Jedi


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Siesta


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Tank Girl


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Unter Wölfen


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Wild


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Yanks ‑ Gestern waren wir noch


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Zoolander


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Alvin und die Chipmunks


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

Basic Instinct


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Cinderella


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Delta Force


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Einer flog übers Kuckuksnest


----------



## thotti (28 Dez. 2022)

Get rich or Die Tryin


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Hannibal


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

Killer Elite


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Love Story


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Machete


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Nobody is perfect


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Peter Pan


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Rocky


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Siesta


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Tal der Leidenschaften


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

X‑Men


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Yanks


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Arachnophobia


----------



## thotti (30 Dez. 2022)

Blade Trinity


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Dillinger


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Easy Rider


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Fantomas


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Gladiator


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## thotti (30 Dez. 2022)

In The Line of Fire


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Jurassic Park


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Karate Kid


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Leon der Profi


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Marquise – Gefährliche Intrige


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Nobody ist der Größte


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Orca - Der Killerwal


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Peter Pan


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Quatermain


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Rain Man


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Siesta


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Titanic


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Uhrwerk Orange


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Vertigo


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Vater der Braut


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Waterworld


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Zoolander


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Alien


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Back to the Future


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Cinderella


----------



## Karlzberg (31 Dez. 2022)

Düstere Legenden


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Ein einziger Augenblick


----------



## Karlzberg (31 Dez. 2022)

Für eine Handvoll Dollar mehr


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Ghostbusters


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Hercules


----------



## Karlzberg (31 Dez. 2022)

Im Westen nichts Neues


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Jumanji


----------



## thotti (1 Jan. 2023)

King KOng und die weisse Frau


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Lumpazivagabundus


----------



## thotti (1 Jan. 2023)

Metro


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2023)

Otto - Der Film


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Quatermain


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Renegades


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Siesta


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Unter Wölfen


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Waterworld


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

X-Men


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Yanks ‑ Gestern waren wir noch Fremde


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Zoomania


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

American Pie


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Barbie


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Cars


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Delta Force


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

*E*-Mail für dich


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Fluch der Karibik


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Golden Eye


----------



## thotti (1 Jan. 2023)

High Kick Girl


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

In the army now


----------



## thotti (1 Jan. 2023)

Joker


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Jan. 2023)

King Kong


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Lost in Space


----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)

M. A. S. H.


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Nochmal so wie letzte Nacht


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Octopus


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Jan. 2023)

Police Academy


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Quatermain


----------



## thotti (2 Jan. 2023)

Rambo First Blood


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Tomb Raider


----------



## thotti (2 Jan. 2023)

Underworld


----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Waterworld


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

X‑Men: Apocalypse


----------



## thotti (2 Jan. 2023)

Yanks gestern waren wir noch Freunde


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2023)

Zorro


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)

Achteinhalb


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Bad Boys


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Chucky die Mörderpuppe


----------



## Thunderhawk (3 Jan. 2023)

Dragonheart


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

E. T. - Der Außerirdische


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Jan. 2023)

Fatale Begierde


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Gladiator


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Hitch


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Keinohrhasen


----------



## thotti (3 Jan. 2023)

Leon


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Mitternactsspitzen


----------



## thotti (3 Jan. 2023)

Neon Demon


----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

Otto - Der Außerfriesische


----------



## thotti (3 Jan. 2023)

Porkys


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Quadrophenia


----------



## thotti (4 Jan. 2023)

Rambo 2 Der Auftrag


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)

Schrei, wenn du kannst


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Tarantula


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2023)

Ueber den Dächern von Nizza


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Vertigo


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Wir Kinder aus Bullerbü


----------



## thotti (4 Jan. 2023)

X Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit


----------



## Max100 (5 Jan. 2023)

Yabba Dabba Doo!


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2023)

Zoolander


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Back to the future


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Cars


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Eldorado


----------



## thotti (5 Jan. 2023)

feivel der mauswanderer


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Jan. 2023)

Gods Army


----------



## thotti (5 Jan. 2023)

Hellboy


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Ich weiss was du letzten Sommer getan hast.


----------



## thotti (5 Jan. 2023)

Jenseits von Afrika


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

King Kong


----------



## thotti (6 Jan. 2023)

Lethal Weapon Zwei Profis räumen auf


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2023)

Mad Max: Fury. Road


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Cherubini (6 Jan. 2023)

Ostwind


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Panic Room


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Quatermain


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Rambo


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Schneewittchen


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Tarantula


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Unter Geiern


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Verdammt in alle Ewigkeit


----------



## thotti (6 Jan. 2023)

Westworld


----------



## Max100 (Samstag um 05:21)

X-Men: The New Mutants


----------



## vdbnvqenklj123f89nj (Samstag um 11:32)

Zoolander


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:39)

Armageddon


----------



## SteveJ (Samstag um 11:49)

Black Swan


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:51)

Casablanca


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:51)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 14:49)

Equilibrium


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:00)

Fantastic Four


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:00)

Gangs of New York


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:03)

Hatari


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:05)

I, Robot


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:07)

Jenseits von Eden


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:08)

Karate Kid


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:08)

.....


----------



## thotti (Samstag um 16:27)

Lone Ranger


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 16:33)

Meine Tage sind schöner als deine Nächte


----------



## Nastyghost (Samstag um 22:58)

Nicht ohne meine Tocher


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 23:14)

Oliver Twist


----------



## thotti (Sonntag um 00:54)

Platoon


----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 05:35)

Quiz Show - Der. Skandal


----------



## Cherubini (Sonntag um 07:48)

Rain Man


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 07:51)

Scream


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 08:36)

Tarantula


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 11:08)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 11:48)

Van Helsing


----------



## donpicha (Sonntag um 12:33)

Wave, The


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 12:42)

X‑Men


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 13:51)

Yakari


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 14:23)

Zoolander


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 14:59)

Alien


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:07)

Black swan


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:22)

Chucky die Mörderpuppe


----------



## thotti (Sonntag um 15:28)

Dämonisch


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:30)

Easy Rider


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:52)

Frankenstein


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 16:48)

Godzilla


----------



## thotti (Sonntag um 17:17)

Hellboy


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 17:17)

Highlander


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 21:26)

I, Robot


----------



## thotti (Sonntag um 23:18)

Jenseits der Stille


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 23:21)

Kill Bill


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 05:12)

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 05:58)

Memento


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 09:51)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## Brian (Montag um 12:38)

Ohne Limit


----------



## Nastyghost (Montag um 13:11)

Nachts im Museum


----------



## thotti (Montag um 16:20)

Powerman


----------



## SteveJ (Montag um 19:07)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Nastyghost (Montag um 21:04)

Rain Man


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:14)

Schindlers Liste​


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 22:41)

The Transporter


----------



## thotti (Montag um 23:48)

Under Fire


----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 05:55)

Vertigo


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 08:01)

Warcraft


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 09:57)

*X* 312 – Flug zur Hölle


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 13:10)

Yesterday


----------



## thotti (Dienstag um 13:33)

Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:05)

Asterix


----------



## thotti (Dienstag um 16:30)

Black Panther


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 16:53)

Casablanca


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 19:29)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## thotti (Dienstag um 21:20)

Erdbeben


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 21:21)

Fantomas


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 22:54)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:28)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:33)

Inglorious Bastards


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:38)

James Bond 007


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:49)

King Kong


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 05:46)

Love


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 06:10)

Memento


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:13)

Nicht ohne meine Tochter


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 12:30)

Ostwind


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 13:25)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxy


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 13:26)

Quatermain


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 15:48)

Rainman


----------



## RoadDog (Mittwoch um 19:34)

Stolz und Vorurteil und Zombies


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 19:57)

Titanic


----------



## thotti (Mittwoch um 20:04)

U Boot in Not


----------



## RoadDog (Mittwoch um 20:32)

Very Bad Things


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 20:43)

Wild Wild West


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 21:10)

X-Men


----------



## RoadDog (Mittwoch um 21:55)

You're Next


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 21:55)

Zoolander


----------



## RoadDog (Mittwoch um 22:00)

Armageddon


----------



## thotti (Mittwoch um 22:10)

Bad Boys Forever


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 05:48)

Casablanca


----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:09)

Dirty Dancing.


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 10:53)

Echo Park


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 12:51)

Findedt Nemo


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 13:09)

Geheimcode Wildgänse


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:21)

Hatari


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 13:28)

Interstellar


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:44)

Jumanji


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:19)

Klick


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:25)

Leben und Sterben in L.A


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:41)

Männerhort


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 14:48)

Nacht der lebenden Toten


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 14:51)

Oblivion


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:53)

Peter Pan


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:05)

Quarantine


----------



## thotti (Gestern um 15:45)

Sunshine


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:06)

Tarantula


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 16:33)

Unter Geiern


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:50)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 17:15)

Wrong Turn


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 17:19)

X-Men


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 19:38)

Yamato – Schlacht um Japan


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 22:25)

Zoolander


----------



## Austin (Gestern um 22:34)

American Psycho


----------



## Max100 (Vor 17 Minuten)

Balduin, der Schrecken von St. Tropez​


----------

